# On our way back from Greece :-( ..



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Kalispera...

Typing this on the Anek ferry, sailed out of Patras on time at 1700hrs (1500 UK time) and now on our way to Igoumenitsa, then on to Ancona, arriving about 1330 tommorrow.
6euro for 1.5 hrs internet on board, yikes!

We.ve had the most brilliant time and to top it off we have a great camping spot on the ship overlooking the sea.
It was hard to drag ourselves away from the place but you have to go back eventually.
We spent our last few nights at Diakofto beach and met Brian (provencial) there.

31 days in Greece, 28 days camping 'off grid', 2 nights on sites and one on a sort of 'aire'. Absolutely no problems wildcamping apart from one time in Salandi when the police pulled up, I thought we were going to be moved on but they just wanted us to move away from the beach and into trees as it was friday and the locals descent on the beach at the weekends.

We have anothe 6 days or so to get back through Italy Switzerland etc to Zeebrugge and back to blighty and work!

Hope to be online again when we gat back and the grass is cut.

Pete


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Peejay*

Send us some Pictures, Did you say Hello to Max and Hans?

TM


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Trev,

I will when I get back, didn see Max 7 Hans, only Provencial Brian.

This keyboard is doing my head in! Or it might be the Retsina.

Pete


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Max und Hans*

Got you confused these

TM


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

We'd love to hear more, costs, how etc. So if you ever write it up please let us know!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you get this before you dock at Igoumenitsa please will you take a photo of the road at the back of the port with the lights going up it in a spiral ?

We took several a couple of weeks ago but all of them are seriously blurred !

Deeply jealous....glad all went well,

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi AC, 

I'll put in some wildcamping spots, photo's and maybe a summary when we get back.


Hi Chris,

Sorry, only read your post this morning, we did take a few photo's at Igoumenitsa but as it was dark and I was a bit drunk they haven't come out too well. :lol: 

Docking about 1230 UK time then were off to have a look at San Marino.

Pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Sorry, only read your post this morning, we did take a few photo's at Igoumenitsa but as it was dark and I was a bit drunk they haven't come out too well. :lol:


Our excuse was the boat was vibrating heavily !



peejay said:


> Docking about 1230 UK time then were off to have a look at San Marino.


Hope you have better weather than we did. We stayed at Centro-Vacanze San Marino for a couple of days on the way to Ancona and it tipped it down with rain all the time. We got the bus from the site up to the old town and saw virtually nothing as it was totally wrapped in wet cloud !

What tiny bit we did see on the way down looked amazing however. The bus fare- 1 euro- for that trip was one of the best value white-knuckle rides we've had.

Enjoy !

G


----------

